
Why We Created Julia (2012) - KenoFischer
https://julialang.org/blog/2012/02/why-we-created-julia
======
KenoFischer
I noticed that today happens to be the 6th anniversary of this blog post being
posted to HN, reddit, etc (previous HN discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3606380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3606380)).
I think it's fair to say that that event marked a major turning point in the
development of Julia, probably doubling or tripling the contributor base
overnight, many of whom (myself included) are still actively involved in the
community. It's a little funny to see the blog post talk about 1.0 (that
release would eventually be called 0.1), since that's still not out 6 years
later (though this time around it is actually soon to be released). The blog
post says julia was 90% done at the time - I guess it's true what they say,
10% of the work takes 90% of the time.

